# My new toy.



## drago354 (Jan 26, 2003)

Here is the final peice of my engine rebuild. Next to a K03. I love it! Garret GT35/40R dual BB























Here's a few more pics


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: My new toy. (drago354)*

Looks nice!


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: My new toy. (drago354)*

Its like little and large?????


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: My new toy. (H2Zero)*

ar .70!!!


----------



## aircooled66 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: My new toy. (1QUIKVR)*

I'm jealous.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: My new toy. (drago354)*

sweet


----------



## Lag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: My new toy. (RedDevil)*

sweet turbo... nice choice...


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

jesus man. its the kind of turbo god would have if he drove...


----------



## wootwoot (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

how much did it set you back? 

huge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drago354 (Jan 26, 2003)

The turbo itself is about 1700 give or take. Total with engine management, manifold, tuning, custom piping. gaskets, etc. Was about 9000.


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: My new toy. (drago354)*

Nearly actual size pix


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: My new toy. (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_Nearly actual size pix


hahaha yes it is.


----------



## IMNOBUG (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: My new toy. (turbojeta3)*

I'll take two...of the big ones.







by tonight


----------



## wootwoot (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (drago354)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drago354* »_The turbo itself is about 1700 give or take. Total with engine management, manifold, tuning, custom piping. gaskets, etc. Was about 9000.

that made my head hurt and my wallet cry


----------



## gliplow (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (wootwoot)*

Where?


----------



## drago354 (Jan 26, 2003)

Where what? Who's I buy it through? Fast Enough Performance


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (drago354)*

1700 for a gt35r||||||???
holy smokes, you need to shop around!!!!!


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*

GT35/40R, Dual ball bearing


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

gt35r--.gt35/40r..same diff..not sure why atp lists it like that....they show the same charts on their site as garrett's


----------



## Raddoboy (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*

Hmmmm....I dont get it.....which one is which........Goddamn that thing is fricken HUGE


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (Raddoboy)*






















oh man that is gonna be sick ! you guys better stop by nashvegas on the way back ! i need to get a video of it smoking the tires at 50mph !







but damn .. you got my number.. gimme a ring or email me at [email protected] .. maybe we can get some more dubbers together next time 
Trever


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (Trevahhhh)*

Is this going on a 1.8t? I assumed do to the K03 comment.
Anyway, benefits to running this over a Gt30R? I'm running a GT30R now, and personally I thinkn the trims is a bit small. Either going to trim out a bigger GT30R, or a Gt35/40R. up in the air too...
wHen Is the expected spool time?


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*

On a 1.8t around 5k RPM... that is a rather large turbo, and it's for a VR


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

It's big, but it's dual BB. I bet it'll be fully spooled by 4k (if not earlier).
If I did it over again I would get that exact turbo. That thing is sick.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*

I was talking to gabe about those about a month ago... I WANT ONE, and it will bolt right up to my manifold







... except for the fact that I should probably get my car running properly first, THEN PUT BIGGER TURBOS ON IT


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*

I'd say spool would prolly be around 4000-4200...


----------



## avw4me (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: (GTRTim)*








$$$$$


----------



## drago354 (Jan 26, 2003)

Lol TRevah. yeah you can have a peice of it







mayube this time you wont leave me standing still on the intersate. We should be coming back through saturday evening sometime. I need your # so I can call you on the way back. 
The engine is a 3.0 VR6. Spool up (with all other engine work) should be somewhere around 3600. I'll post pics and dyno charts once it's all said and done.


----------



## drago354 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (drago354)*

I jus tput it up next to the K03 because thats what was laying around and most people here are familiar with k03s... BTW, anyone know what the stock turbo is from an RS6. I have a guy here wanting to race me... will be a good race. He has 450 chp. I'll have 450whp but he has the awd.


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (drago354)*

3,600 spool up hitting 18psi + ???


----------



## drago354 (Jan 26, 2003)

give or take some. the ported head will make it a little higher. exhaust manifold will help some. putting an MK3 intake manifold on it.


----------

